

Your Money: A Primer for Young People Starting Their First Job - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/14/business/yourmoney/14money.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
nazgulnarsil
after taxes and health and 401k, THEN put away 10% of whatever's left for your
own investment. Who knows if you'll be able to cash in that 401k.

10% is your baseline. Do it no matter what. Then set an investment goal like
25% a month. this keeps you thinking about frivolous spending.

set aside 10-25% a month for your twenties and you will be WELL ahead of the
vast majority of people, especially with CS salaries as they are today.

my personal goal is 50%. Very steep from most people's perspective, but I'm
not having kids so...

